# update on my rescue dog, just looking for some advice



## jvolpe59 (Apr 5, 2012)

Hi all, About 2 weeks ago we got our second rescue dog (from a mill) his name is Fritz and he's a 3-4 year old mini schnauzer mix. Our first days were really hard on the poor little guy and he just stood and shook. He has made a great amount of progress but not sure of my next steps with him. He has taken to going out on a leash and hasn't had an accident in the house in almost 6 days. He is eating out of his bowl, but very timidly still. Kind of grabbing and backing up. My concern is he has stopped drinking from a bowl which he did initially, though fearful. I am getting him water from a syringe and this morning he actually drank from my cupped hand, so that's good. He recognized us and is quite happy to hang with the family. My question is he has taken to just hanging on the couch. When there, he's his most comfortable and has his ears up and seems very attentive to all going on. Once on the floor, he resorts to an unsure, timid state and his body language is all tense. Our vet said he might have an intestinal disease and we are waiting for our next blood test to determine his health and prognosis, so I'm not sure if the couch thing is because he's not feeling well. Or if it is just his comfort zone now. When and should I coax him to be on the floor more. He's gotten very trusting of us and comes to us when we call him. I just don't want to reverse any progress he's made.
Any advice would be great. I attempted posting pictures of Fritz and Baer (our other rescue). We got Baer 3 months ago and he's 8 months old. He's doing wonderfully and is helping with Fritz a lot by playing.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

You can add water to his food to make sure he gets enough liquid that way and it might make his food more appealing to him also. If he was ever punished for spilling his water or something similar, he could have a fear of the food and water bowls.

the floor could be a thing about levels- on the couch, he can see more, he's more up on the level with people, he's away from being kicked or stepped on (in his past life of course, not at your house) and with being up high comes a sense of security. Personally, I'd let him hang on the couch at this point if he feels the need to be there to be confident/comfortable.

The typical shelter dog, even plenty that have never been mistreated but maybe have just had a chaotic home life or been a stray for a bit, can take 3-4 months to fully settle in and show their true personality and feel at home.


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

Agree on the 3-4 months to truly settle in and feel at home. I got Jubel when he was a little over 2 years old and I'd guess with a high level of certainty that the worst thing to happen in his life was ending up in the pound. His owner's home was foreclosed on and they had to move in with Mom who said no dogs allowed. From the pound he was pulled to the no-kill rescue I got him from and he was there for 10 months before I came along. 

Jubel actually appeared very happy and comfortable right away, he never did have a huge change but right around the 3 month mark he started acting a little bratty. Other than a small potty training refresher, a few manners and mouthy issues Jubel has always been pretty well behaved. Right around 3 months I think he finally completely relaxed at let his inner brat show which is more of him being goofy than really misbehaving most of the time.

My advice for Fritz would be to just take it slow and allow him to settle in at his own pace.


----------



## jvolpe59 (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the input and advice. Do agree that the couch thing is a security issue and he will branch out of it over time. Actually today was a major breakthrough as he actually ran on his leash and even walked ahead of me. Even his eyes seemed a little more focused today. Small steps and big breakthroughs. 
Will keep you updated on his progress.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota spent the first two weeks on the couch. I've had him four months, and he's really just starting to come into his own. Last week, he went into the basement (it's really nice) for the first time. Trust me, it was a big moment.

Just have patience, is all I can say.


----------

